# Weekly Competition 2017-19



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.*

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 U2 F R F2 R F2 R F' U'
*2. *F2 R' F2 U' F R U' R
*3. *R F U F2 R' U F' U2 R2 U'
*4. *U R' U F' R' F2 U' R2
*5. *U' F' R2 F' U' F' U2 F2

*3x3x3
1. *L2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' F U' L2 U2 B F R' B L U
*2. *D F2 B' U' F' L D' F B R L2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 D2 B' R2 D2 B
*3. *F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' F D' B' L' D' F
*4. *R2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F U' B2 F2 L2 F' L F2 D' R2 F2
*5. *L2 F2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' F L' D2 U F U2 L' B L'

*4x4x4
1. *D2 R' F' R2 U L2 Rw' R2 Uw Rw B2 Rw Uw2 L Rw Uw2 B U2 Rw' Uw' U' Fw F' D2 Uw' Rw' R Fw2 Uw' R' D' Uw L2 F R D' L' F R2 D2
*2. *B D2 U' B' Uw2 U2 R' B2 Uw2 Fw U2 R2 B Fw2 U2 L' R B' Rw F2 Rw D' B2 Fw2 L' D2 Fw D' Uw2 B2 R' B F2 D2 U R2 Fw' F' D Uw'
*3. *F' Rw' Uw2 B Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 D2 U' B R B2 F D2 Uw2 B' F L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 F L2 B2 Uw' L R2 U2 F' U' B2 Fw L' U R' Fw D F2
*4. *Uw' R2 Uw U F' D Rw D' Uw2 B2 Fw D F' L Uw' B D2 B' Fw F Uw' U' R Fw2 F' Uw' L Rw F2 U' L B D' L' R U' R2 F D2 Rw2
*5. *Fw U B2 D' B' Rw2 F' Uw2 B' F' L D' U' Rw R' B F2 Rw2 B' D' F' D2 Uw' L' B Fw' D Uw' U2 Rw' Fw Rw' Uw' B' Fw' Rw2 U' Fw2 R2 Fw2

*5x5x5
1. *B2 U' R2 D2 F L' Rw2 U Lw' Fw2 D' Dw L2 Bw' L2 Rw' Fw' R' Dw L' Rw2 R2 B2 F L' Lw Bw2 U2 Bw2 Fw F' Uw' F' D2 Dw L Uw U Rw' D Rw R B' F2 Uw2 R Dw Bw' F2 Rw2 B' Rw Dw2 U' Fw2 R' Bw2 Dw' B2 Fw2
*2. *Bw Fw' D2 U2 L2 R2 D' Dw Uw' U' B' Bw2 F' Lw Bw2 D' Bw L F Uw B' Dw' Uw2 F' U R2 Bw2 F' Lw Uw2 Fw2 Lw Uw' Fw2 L D' B2 Fw L2 Fw U' Bw' Fw D Dw' Uw' Fw2 U' B' Bw Fw2 F' R2 Bw' Fw Rw' D' B Bw2 Fw2
*3. *Lw Dw U B L' Rw2 R2 F Dw2 R2 Bw' Uw' F' D2 U2 Bw2 Fw F' Rw' B Uw' B2 L Rw B2 Rw Fw2 D B R Bw Dw' Rw2 B Fw D2 B Bw F' Dw' Uw2 B2 R' D2 Lw F2 L D' U R2 Fw L U2 F2 Lw2 U Lw Dw2 F Dw'
*4. *L' F' Rw2 R2 Dw U2 Lw Rw Fw2 L U R' D Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Lw' Uw' U' Bw' D Fw' Rw' B U' L' Lw2 Fw2 Dw' L' B Fw2 Lw R' D2 Bw' F2 Lw2 B Rw Uw Bw' Fw F' L D Uw2 B Fw2 Rw' Uw B' D' Uw Rw
*5. *D2 U R Bw2 R' Dw2 Lw2 Rw Bw F' L2 Rw B D2 Dw R' Bw2 Rw2 B' Bw Rw2 Dw' B R D2 U R2 U2 Bw2 F2 L Dw L' B2 Bw' R' D2 Fw' F' Rw' Bw2 Uw U2 F' Dw L2 D' U B' F' R2 Uw F L2 Rw2 R' B' R F2 Rw2

*6x6x6
1. *2B 3R2 2R2 U 3F' F2 U F' D 3U 2R2 D 2D' 3R' 2R R2 3F' L 3R2 2B2 F 3R2 2B' 3F D 2D' U' L2 2L2 3R R2 B L R2 D R2 F 2R2 2B2 2F2 F2 3U' U' B' 3R 2R 3U 2F D' B2 3F2 R 3F2 F 3U' L2 F' L 3F F2 2D L2 3R 2B' 2F' F' 3U' 2F' F' 3R2
*2. *2F 2D' 3R' 3F2 3R2 2R R2 3F' 2U' L2 3R' B F 2D2 2U' 2L2 B 2U' 3R 2D U R D 2D' 3U2 3R R2 3U L 3R' F' 2U' 2B' D' 2D' 3F' D2 2D2 3U2 2R' 2B2 R' D2 2B' D' 2D2 3U 2U2 U' 3F2 F' L2 2R 3U 2U F2 U2 B2 2B2 2L' 3F 3U' B' L' 3R' D2 2D2 U2 3F 3R
*3. *3F' 2F2 F 2L' R2 2B F L2 2D' 2R' R2 3U R' B2 3F 2F' 3U 2R' U 3F' 2F2 L 3R 2R' 2D F D' B' F 2L2 U2 2L' B D2 U2 2B' R2 2B 2L' 2B' 3F2 R' B 2B' 3F F2 2L 3R B2 L 3R' 2R' B' 3R 2B' 2F2 F' 3U2 3R2 R' 2F' 3U' 2U U' R D' 2F' 2U' 3R2 R'
*4. *2B2 3F' 3U2 2U B2 2L 3R2 R 2D 3R2 B' 2B 3U L 2R' D 2D L 3R' 2D2 U R' B2 3U' 2U L' 2F 2U B2 3U' 3F 2F' 2D U2 2L' F2 D2 3U2 U' F2 3R2 2F D 2L2 R D2 R B' 3F2 R2 2U' U2 L R2 3U 3R2 2B' 3U2 3R U L 2L' U B' D2 2D' 3U 2U' U L2
*5. *2R' 2B' 3U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 2L2 2R2 B' 2F 3U2 B2 2R' F 2U R B2 2F2 L' 2F2 F2 D 3U' 3R' U' 2B2 2F2 F D 3U' U' 3F' L' 3R 2R2 F2 D' 3U' 3R D' R2 F' D U 3R' B' F2 2L2 2D' U 2F' 2U2 3R2 2B2 3R2 R F2 D2 L' U 3F2 3R' F2 3U2 U2 L2 R' 2U'

*7x7x7
1. *3B2 D 2U 2B' 2F F' 3L' 2B 2D2 3D 2B 3U' 2B2 D' 2R2 R' B 2F 2U U2 3R2 2U' L' 3R R2 B' 3B' 3L' 2D2 3L' 3B2 3R' 3B2 D' 2D2 F2 2D' L2 2R2 2B 3U2 2U' 3B' 3F2 2F 3L 2R2 3F 2U' 2F' F' 2D' F' 2D R B' 2B' 3L2 D2 L2 2F' 2L' 2D2 3R' 3F F2 3D' 2L2 B' F2 3L 2R' 2B 2D' B' 2B2 2D 3R' F' L2 3D 3R 3F2 2D' 3B2 2L2 3F' 3D2 3U2 B 3B2 3F' F' R2 D' F2 L' 3B2 D' 2B
*2. *U 3R' 2R 2F 3L' 2D 2U2 U2 2R' 3U 2F2 3D 2L2 B 2B 2L' 3L 2R R' 2B' 3F' L' 2L R 2D' U B F2 3D2 2B2 U2 3F 2F F2 2U 3F' 2R' 2F 2R 3B' 3F' 3U' L 3U' 3B2 3F' 2F2 3R 2B2 3F' U' L2 D' 2D 3D 2B 3F' U' 2R' 2U F' 2U 2R2 2B 3R2 U' 3L2 D' L2 3L' B 2B F D2 2D' 2F' 2L2 3R2 2R' 3D' 2U' B 2F 2U' U2 2R' F 2U L2 2L' 2B' 3B' L2 3R 2R2 2F F' 2D 2B2 3L
*3. *3R 3B 3R D2 3R' 2B' 3U 2B' 2F' 2L2 3L2 2D' 2U2 2F 2U2 3L' 3R' 3F' 2R2 R' 2F' 3U2 2F2 D' 2B2 3F2 2F2 F 2D 3R2 D 2B 3B' 2L' 3B 3F 2R2 2B' 2D' U F2 D' 3F F 3U' 3R2 3B U2 2L 2U 3R 2U L' 3R' 2U R' 3D' U 3B2 3F2 2D' 3D2 2B D' 3U F 2L 2R2 3U 2B' D2 2U 2B2 2D 3L' 2B' 3D 3B L 3L 3D U' 3B 3F D' 2R2 F' U L 3U2 F' U2 F 3D2 2B2 2L' 3D 3R' B 2D'
*4. *R' B D' 3D 2U 2B2 3B 2L2 2R 2D F R2 3D 3R2 3B 3F2 2U2 B' 2F 3R R 3B 3L' 3R2 2R2 U2 3F2 2R2 U' B2 2F 2D 3B2 L 3B L2 3F' 2R R' 3F 3D' L' 3L 3B 2F2 F2 U2 3L2 3R 2R2 3D2 3F' D L' 2D2 L2 2U 2L2 2B2 R 3U2 3B 3L 3F 3D' 2U' 2L' 2R2 3F R 3U' U2 2B2 2U2 F' U B' 2R' R2 U L' R 3F2 3D2 L' 3U2 2U U' 3F' D 3U' 2U 3B' 3L R 2F 3U 2L' 2D' 3R
*5. *B' 2L U' 3L2 3D' U2 3R' U L' D F2 U B2 L' R' B' 3B' 3F 2F L' 3F 2R 3U' 3L 2D' 2F2 3U2 2U 2B 2D 2R2 3D 2L' 2D' 2F' 2L' 3D' 2B 2U2 L' R' 2U 2L' 3L2 2R' B' 3U2 3F 2U' U B2 2B 3F2 2F2 2L B' D 2D 3U2 2R' 2B2 2L' 3R' F 3U2 2U U 3L' F' 2R2 2D 2U2 U2 2L2 U' R' 2B2 3B 2D2 3B2 3D2 2F' 2D2 B' 2D 2U 2R' D' L2 2B2 R 3B2 3F2 2U 2R2 2B' 2F2 2R R' 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' R U2 R F' R'
*2. *U' F R U2 F' U' F U
*3. *R' F U2 F R U' F R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R L D2 R2 U R2 D' R' F D2 L U2 R U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R'
*2. *F' L' F2 U' R2 B2 U R D B' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 B2
*3. *B R2 U R' F2 R' L U B' D2 R B2 D2 R D2 L U2 D2 B2 L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 B2 F' R2 Uw2 Fw D' B2 Fw2 R2 F Rw Fw F' Uw R' D Rw2 R D2 Rw' D Uw' U2 Rw D' Uw' R' U' B F2 R F2 Uw B D2 Fw2 F2 D U'
*2. *Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw D Uw' R' B2 Uw' B L D' Rw' U2 B U' R' U2 B' F' Uw2 F2 Rw' U' B R2 F R' U B' Rw B Fw2 L D2 Uw Fw' L Rw R'
*3. *U' B U Fw D2 B L U2 L B F2 U Rw U2 R U B F U' Fw2 F Rw Uw2 B R2 D' B' Uw U' B Uw' U' F' D' Uw2 B2 F2 Uw' L' D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw' R Fw' L F Lw B Lw' R' Bw Rw2 B2 F Lw2 B Fw L' Dw Fw D U L B2 Rw R' Bw Fw' Rw' D2 Fw2 Lw2 U' L Lw Rw' R U' F' Uw' L' R' Dw Uw2 Lw' B2 F D2 Lw D Rw B Bw' F R U2 Rw2 Fw D' Uw2 Rw
*2. *Bw2 L2 F' R' Bw Fw2 D2 U2 Fw2 R2 F' Dw Lw' R Bw' R2 D Uw' Fw' L2 B' Fw2 L2 Lw' Dw' Fw R Dw' Lw' Rw Fw' L' Lw' U Fw' Lw2 Rw D2 Dw' Lw Rw B Uw2 Lw2 D' Lw' B Rw' F L' B' Lw Dw' Bw2 L' Lw2 Fw' R2 B D2
*3. *Lw D2 U' L' B2 Lw' Rw B Dw2 Uw' R F2 L' R D2 B' F R2 B Uw Fw U Rw B2 F2 Lw U2 B2 Fw2 Uw U Rw R' Bw2 F' D Bw D' U Fw' U B2 R' B Dw2 Fw2 Dw F2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 D Rw' Fw2 Rw' B D' B' L R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3U2 2B' 2F2 F2 R2 2B F2 R' F2 D' 3F 3R R 2U' F' 2D2 2F' 3R2 2R2 R' 2F' 3U2 U2 3F' 2D B2 2B2 R2 2U 2L' 2R' 2U 2L' 3R2 R2 D B 2U' U2 2L2 U2 2L' 2D' U2 L' 2L2 2R 2F' D' L2 2B R 3F' 2L2 3R2 B' L 3R' R' B' 2B' 3F2 2F R' D 2D2 L2 2R' F' D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L2 2L 3R2 B 3R 2F2 3R2 B' 2B 3B 2F' F' 2L2 2U2 2L2 3L 3R B 3F2 3L2 3D 2R 3F 2F' 3U2 2L' D' 2F2 3R2 2B2 3L' 3B 2D' U' 2F2 D2 B2 F 2R2 B2 2D' 3B2 L' 3L2 2R2 B2 3L2 2U' 2B' 3R 2B 2L' D 3B F' 3R F 2R' U 3R2 2F R2 3U 2F2 U' R2 B 3B2 2F2 F' D2 2R2 3F' 2R2 3B 2F2 2R 3U2 U2 L' 2R2 D F2 D' 2R2 3U2 F 3D L 3D2 B 3U B 3F' L B2 2D' 2B 2U2 2R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D' B2 R' B' U' F L2 D L F' U' F2 L2 D F2 U R2 U' F2 D B2
*2. *L' F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 B' U' L2 D F' L B' R D2 B'
*3. *F2 L B U R' U' F U B U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D'
*4. *B' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 F U2 B' R B2 R2 D R2 B D2 B2 U' F'
*5. *F2 D B2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F' L U L2 D2 U2 L F' L2 B
*6. *B2 R2 D2 R' U B R' U' F' D2 R2 B2 L' B2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 L2
*7. *L2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U B L' B D2 B2 F R F2 R2
*8. *D2 F2 U2 B R2 U' R L U L2 B L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 B U2
*9. *L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D L B2 F' R F2 U R' U' B' F2
*10. *D2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 D U' B D U L F' U2 B2 U R2
*11. *D R2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R' B L' D2 L F' L F L'
*12. *R' B2 L B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 B' U' B2 R' D' F2 D2 U'
*13. *R D' B' U R F2 R2 D R B2 R F2 R' L' F2 R F2 D2 L
*14. *R2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B' L' D2 B' L' R2 D' R B2 L2 B
*15. *R' U B R D2 F' L2 B' R' D2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 B2 R2
*16. *U L2 D2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R U2 B' F D L R D F L2
*17. *B' R2 L' F2 U' D' L' D2 F' D' R2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U2
*18. *D L2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D R F' R2 F2 L' D' R F' R' U
*19. *D L U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D R F' L2 F R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B
*20. *B U2 R' L2 U' F D2 L' U L' U2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2
*21. *R2 B2 D R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 L F' L' D' B2 D' U' B' D R'
*22. *D' B2 U2 R' D' L2 D F' U' F' U2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2
*23. *D2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D B' L' B' U' L B2 L' R' B D
*24. *L2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F' L' B2 L B' L2 U2 F2 D R'
*25. *B R' B2 D' R2 U2 L U2 B' L' U' F2 U F2 R2 U' D R2 F2
*26. *U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R' D L D U B L' F L' D' B2
*27. *D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F L' U' F' U2 B' L' U R' D'
*28. *F' L D2 R' D' R D2 F' R U2 F L2 F' U2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 B
*29. *R2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U L' D2 U' B F' D' F' U F U2
*30. *D F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U F2 L2 U' L' F R' F U B' R' F' R' B2
*31. *L2 B2 L2 F L2 F' L2 F' D2 F' D2 R' D2 L B' U' B' F' R2 D L2
*32. *L2 D' F L2 U2 R' D' R2 F' L D2 R2 F L2 U2 F B' U2 B L2 B'
*33. *R B2 L2 U R2 F' D' L2 B R' B2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R U2 L2
*34. *B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U F' D L R' U2 L2 D' B2 U2 B'
*35. *L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' D' U2 R' U2 B' F' D' U' F
*36. *U2 F2 R2 U2 L F R U' D' F U D F2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2
*37. *B L' U' R2 L' B2 D2 B' L F U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 B'
*38. *L' F2 U2 R B2 L' D2 B2 L R2 B2 U' B' D' U' F L' R' U B' F2
*39. *B2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R U B2 R' B L R B F' D
*40. *U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L B' D' F' L2 R D' F' D2 L
*41. *F U2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 B F2 L' B U' B L' B2 L' B2 R'
*42.* D' L D' R' D' F2 U' B' R U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B'
*43.* U2 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U L' B D R' D2 F L2 F U2
*44.* R U' B R2 D2 R' U' B U F2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 B2
*45.* U2 B' L2 B' U' B2 D R B' L' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F U2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F L' B L2 R B R F U
*2. *F2 B' U2 R D L' D2 F D R2 D2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 F2
*3. *F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D' U' F2 U2 F2 L B' R D L2 F' L U' F U
*4. *R L' U R2 F2 R' F' U D' R2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 B
*5. *L' F L' B2 R' B' R B L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F U2 F'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D' R' D2 F2 U2 L F' D2 B R2 L2 F2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 D B2 U2
*2. *R U2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 U' B' L2 U' L' R2 F D' L U
*3. *L2 D L2 B' D' L U' R F R2 D B2 R2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 D'
*4. *R2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' F U' L R2 U' L2 R2 F' L B' R'
*5. *L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' F L2 B L' D R D2 B U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D U F2 D2 B2 R' F' R2 D' B' U' L F' R' F'
*2. *R2 U L2 D' F2 U L2 D2 B2 U L2 R D' F2 U' F2 U2 L D' B'
*3. *D' F L2 D' B R' F2 R B R2 F D2 F L2 D2 F2 B L2 B'
*4. *B' L2 U' F2 B' R U2 B2 R F D2 F L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B D2 B
*5. *D B' L B2 L' U2 D B U2 B L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *U2 L2 B2 U L D2 R2 U D' R' F U2 F D2 F2 B' U2 F B2 L2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 F' R U2 F R' U' F R'
*3. *D' B2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D R B' U' R D F R' F2 D' L'
*4. *Fw2 Rw B Rw2 R' B F' D Uw' U' Fw F L R2 F' Rw B2 Rw2 R' F R' U2 Fw2 F2 U' L F2 Rw Fw2 D2 Rw' R Uw U2 Rw' D' Fw Rw2 R2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U F U' F U' R' U F' R2
*3. *D2 R' U2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 R F2 D' F L2 F2 L U' L R2 U2 R'
*4. *L' U L2 Fw' F' Uw' F' Rw Uw' L2 F2 Rw2 F2 Uw' B2 F' D2 Uw' B' L2 R' Uw R2 D F Uw2 B' Uw F D' Rw2 U L2 Rw U2 Rw R2 D2 Uw' U
*5. *Dw' Uw2 L B D Bw Fw' Dw2 Lw Bw R Uw B Fw F' Lw R' D2 Uw Lw2 Fw' D2 Fw2 D2 Lw' B' D2 Dw2 U' Rw2 R' D Dw U Bw L' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D' Bw Dw2 L2 U2 Lw D2 Dw U B U2 L' R' D B' Rw2 F' D2 Fw Dw' L
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* F' R2 F R F2 U2 R U2 R2 U'
*3:* R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B L2 R2 U2 B L' F D' U L' F D' R D
*4:* F R' L' D' Rw' F Rw' Uw2 Rw2 R2 U2 L2 Fw2 R2 Fw' F' L Fw D' B' R' L2 B Uw D2 F' Uw2 U' R2 B' Rw' Uw R2 Rw2 F' B' Rw F Rw2 Fw'
*5:* L2 Uw' Bw F Uw' Lw' L Rw' B' R U' Bw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 Fw Lw' U F Rw' L B D B' U2 B2 L2 Rw' Bw R' Lw F2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 Uw' Rw L2 R D2 Fw D' Uw' F Fw Bw B' Dw' U2 Lw' R2 F U' Rw' Uw2 U Fw2 Rw2 U' R
*6:* B 3R2 L 2D L' 2U B' 2L2 3U2 2B 2F 3U 2F' 2B 2U 3U' D 2B 2L U L2 2B' 2U2 D2 2D 2B' R D' 3R' R' F' 2R' 2F2 2L 3R R2 3U' L2 F B' L' R' 2U' 2R 3U 2R' 2L' U 2R 2B' 3F D 3F' 2R' 2F D 2F D2 F' 3F 2L R U B L 2R B 3F 2L' R' 2D' 2B2 R2 B 2F2 D 2D' U 2B' 2F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* F R F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R
*3:* R U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' F2 D2 R' F2 U B L' R'
*4:* R' U Fw' D' U2 R' Fw' Uw2 D' L' U' Uw2 F2 L D' Fw' F Uw' U D' R Rw D' L2 D' Rw D2 U Fw2 B' F' U2 L Uw' R2 Rw' U' D2 Uw2 R2
*5:* Dw Uw2 R' Dw2 B2 L Lw2 Bw' R Uw Bw' L2 Lw2 R' Rw2 Bw' Fw' Lw' Rw2 Fw' B U' B Bw U R2 Fw B2 Lw B2 L2 R F R Lw2 Fw' U2 Fw' Uw U' B' D2 Lw' U2 Dw' L2 Rw' Dw R Rw U2 R D2 U' Uw' R' F' Lw' Dw' Uw2
*6:* 2L D2 F L' 3R 2F' R 2U' B2 3F 3U' 2U2 2D U' 3R U 3F2 B2 3R' D 2D 2R2 L' U 2L' D2 L 2R 3U 2R2 L' F2 3R2 3U2 F2 2R2 3F2 2R2 R 2F2 3F2 3R2 2L2 2U' 3F' D2 2B 3F' 2F F' 3R2 R F' R2 2U2 2D2 B' F' 2B' 2U R' 2B U B' D' 2U 2R' R' 2B' 3R2 2L 2D2 2F' 2B' 2R' 2L' F2 2D 2U D
*7:* D 3U 2L2 3L2 2F R' D L 3R F 2D' B' 3U2 2D2 F 2F2 L 2U R2 U' 3D2 3F' B 2R' 3U 2D' 2R 3B2 2D B' 2D 3F' L 3R2 2L' U 2D2 3U' D2 3B2 3R' 3U 3L 2F2 U2 3B2 L2 2L2 3B D L 2L' 2U2 2F' 3F' 2R B L 3D' F2 3L2 D' 2D 3F L B' 2F' 2L 3L2 R 2D 3D 2F' 3R2 2L 2F2 3B2 U2 3U' 2L 3L' 3F B2 2D2 3F' B 3R2 2L2 3B 2B2 2R 2D' L2 R' 3D2 3U' 2F' R' 3R2 F

*Mini Guildford
2:* F' U2 R2 U F R2 U R U'
*3:* R2 F B2 L' B' D2 L D' F R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2
*4:* U2 D2 F' U' D2 Rw Fw D Fw' Uw' U' L Uw' B' U F' L' Rw' Fw B R' U F Fw2 Rw R2 Fw2 D' Rw2 U' R' D2 F B' U Uw' R F' R' B'
*5:* B2 L' Rw' Uw Rw' B Bw F2 Rw2 F U' Uw2 Bw2 B U2 Uw2 Bw' Uw2 D' Rw Fw F Uw' Lw2 D2 R' Fw2 Rw' B2 R L2 Rw2 Dw F2 L' Dw L U D' F' Dw2 Fw Dw2 U2 L' Rw D' Fw2 D2 Rw' Dw' U B2 Uw Fw' Rw F2 Rw' U' Uw'
*OH:* B F D2 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' U' B R2 B2 L' U2 B D2 B' U
*Clock:* UR6+ DR4- DL5- UL0+ U0+ R1- D3+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R2+ D4+ L2+ ALL1+ UR
*Mega:* R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*Pyra:* U' R L R' B R' B L' l b u'
*Skewb:* L U' L' U B L R L
*Square-1:* (-5, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, -5) /

*Clock
1. *UR0+ DR4+ DL0+ UL4- U3+ R4+ D4+ L3- ALL5- y2 U1+ R3- D1+ L1- ALL3- DR UL
*2. *UR6+ DR4- DL1- UL4- U0+ R2+ D1+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R2- D1- L5- ALL6+ DR DL *3. *UR6+ DR2+ DL5+ UL2- U0+ R3- D5- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R3+ D6+ L4+ ALL2+ UR DL
*4. *UR2+ DR6+ DL4- UL1- U1- R3- D4- L1- ALL5+ y2 U2- R1- D3+ L5- ALL3- UR DL UL
*5. *UR1+ DR4- DL4- UL5+ U5- R1- D0+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R0+ D2- L4+ ALL2+ UR DL

*Kilominx:
1 *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2  *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3  * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4  *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*5 * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*
MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R' B U L' R U' L' B l' u'
*2. *U B' U L B L B L' R l' b'
*3. *L R' L B' U' R L B' R l r b u'
*4. *U L' R U B' U B R U l' r' b' u'
*5. *U R' B' U' B' R L' U' B r b' u

*Square-1
1. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -3) / (2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 4) /
*3. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 2) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(4, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 2) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, -1) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L D' U' R' U' D' R' D' U' D' U'
*2. *L' U L U' D' R' U' L U' D' U'
*3. *D' R' U R' L' U' U L' U' D' U'
*4. *U' R L R' U L' R L' U' R' U'
*5. *D U' D L' D U' D' D U' D' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 9, 2017)

2BLD: 32.11[11.58], DNF, *24.99*[9.66]
3BLD: *1:17.25* [32], 1:25.88[31], DNF[1:57/48]
4BLD: *7:00.71* [3:58] (hard scramble, 51 memoloc + DP), DNF, DNF bad
5BLD: *16:16 *[10:37], DNF [13:34] 2E, flipped an edge that was ok 
6BLD: DNF. Bad, slow memo and faulty exec
Multi: 8/10 in 46:46 [31:46] two faulty exec



2x2: 11.84, 16.61, 17.43, 18.15, 23.34 uphill (or was it downhill?)
3x3: 42.50, 29.84, 29.74, 33.11, 37.96
4x4: 2:39.57, 2:15.81, 2:24.18, 2:54.03, 2:15.10 (that was real bad even for me)
5x5: 3:42.83, 3:42.19, 3:41.94, 3:29.84, 4:30.65
6x6: 8:01.56, 7:26.64, 9:49.29, 7:56.41, 7:13.22
7x7: 11:42, 13:53, 11:33, 11:04, 13:50, 3 good, 2 bad = PB ao5

Skewb: 28.93, 41.24, 29.32, 19.62, 30.62


----------



## bubbagrub (May 9, 2017)

*Skewb: *7.82, 8.29, 7.82, (7.21), (10.79) = *7.98
Feet*: (1:17.44), 1:33.11, 1:58.59, (2:03.23), 1:30.21 = *1:40.64
3x3: *22.24, (24.46), 22.29, (17.76), 22.89 = *22.47
one-handed: *(37.35), 42.27, 40.65, 47.15, (49.74) = *43.36
2x2*: 8.31, 10.99, 7.57, (7.10), (DNF) = *8.96
2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:02.63 =* 1:02.63
3BLD: *3:47.86, DNS, DNS =* 3:47.86
4x4: *1:37.64, (1:17.18), (1:39.26), 1:35.40, 1:23.18 = *1:32.08
FMC: 27
*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



U2 D2 B R' F' D' F U' F' D F L' R B2 D B2 L' R' U L U' R U' R U R' U'

U2 D2 B // eo (3/3)
R' ** U' L' R // 123 (4/7)
B2 D B2 // 223 (3/10)
L' U * L U2 R U R' U' // L4C (8/18)

Insert at *:
U' R' U L U' R U L' (3/21)

Insert at **:
F' D' F U' F' D F U (6/27)


----------



## muchacho (May 9, 2017)

*3x3*: 18.72, (17.11), 19.84, 21.23, (21.85) = *19.93*


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 9, 2017)

2x2: 3.18 3.66 3.82 1.75 3.13 = 3.33

5x5: 1:43.07 1:27.39 1:19.90 1:43.82 1:42.55 = 1:37.67 Crap average but AWESOME single

3x3: 10.31 10.38 11.08 8.98 10.51 = 10.44


----------



## Lili Martin (May 9, 2017)

2x2 : 11.02, (9.23), 10.72, 11.16, (12.12) = 10.97
3x3 : (27.92), 40.20, (44.22), 35.33,30.34 = 35.29
4x4 : (1:52.79), (2:26.51), 2:04.30,1:53.68, 1:57.54 = 1:58.51
Clock : 39.09, 43.17, (43.61), 42.17, (38.97) = 41.48
Pyraminx : 24.29, (14.23), 28.49, 20.55, (36.20) = 24.44
Square-1 : 2:09.02, 1:58.71, 1:53.20, (1:50.30), (4:07.93) = 2:00.31
Skewb : 11.30, 12.92, 9.52, (8.62), (16.70) = 11.25


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 9, 2017)

2x2 : (5.55), 5.38, (4.79), 5.11, 4.94 = 5.14
3x3 : (11.96), (15.69), 15.07, 13.56, 15.51 = 14.71
4x4 : 46.24, 50.25, (44.64), 54.63, (1:06.50) = 50.37
5x5 : 1:32.91, (1:29.16), 1:37.13, 1:33.55, (1:37.70) = 1:34.53
6x6 : (3:05.48), 2:52.54, 2:47.56, (2:30.61), 2:46.59 = 2:48.90
7x7 : (4:13.63), 3:52.46, 4:00.23, 4:02.62, (3:45.70) = 3:58.44
2 BLD : 55.94, 51.2, 48.39 = 48.39
3 BLD : DNF (2:54.41), 2:15.44, 2:16.46 = 2:15.44
4 BLD : 13:14, DNS, DNS = 13:14
5 BLD : 35:32, DNS, DNS = 35:32
Multi BLD : 2/2 (8:11.69)
OH : (41.71), 40.82, 36.67, (28.27), 40.44 = 39.31
Feet : 6:24.67, (4:50.99), 7:03.42, (DNF), 6:45.81 = 6:44.63
MTS : 42.59, 43.70, (36.11), (51.30), 44.42 = 43.57
2-4 Relay : 1:29.61
2-5 Relay : 3:07.33
2-6 Relay : 5:54.31
2-7 Relay : 9:32.04
Mini Guildford : 6:16.81
Clock : 15.92, (13.81), (20.73), 13.91, 14.14 = 14.66
Kilominx : (36.72), 41.15, (53.95), 40.08, 42.59 = 41.27
Megaminx : (1:31.71), 1:31.03, 1:27.48, 1:29.41, (1:18.63) = 1:29.31
Pyraminx : 6.06, (4.24), 5.51, (7.24), 5.63 = 5.73
Square-1 : (25.28), 23.54, (21.29), 22.72, 22.32 = 22.86
Skewb : 7.78, 7.53, 7.25, (7.16), (8.47) = 7.52


----------



## T1_M0 (May 9, 2017)

2x2: 6.04, (9.92), 5.71, 5.06, (4.91) = 5.60
3x3: 19.41, 20.09, 16.87, (15.53), (22.70) = 18.79
4x4: 1:29.73, 1:12.79, (1:12.49), 1:25.97, (DNF) = 1:22.83
5x5: 3:27.64, (3:51.95), 3:45.82, (3:19.97), 3:26.58 = 3:33.35
2-4: 2:08.29
2-5: 5:52.21
2BLD: DNF, 27.94, 32.80
3BLD: 2:07.21, 1:36.92, DNF
4BLD: DNF, 15:18.23, 12:41.23 // yes, pbs in 2bld&4bld and 3bld was 3 seconds off pb
MBLD: 6/8 in 54:55 // So annoyed by the fifth one. I skipped a letter while memoing and when solving, I had an even number of edge and odd number of corner targets. Like the most basic thing to check while reviewing...
OH: 38.33, 42.14, (42.97), (36.64), 42.66+ = 41.04
MTS: (1:34.65), 1:20.94, 1:34.21, 1:27.16, (1:18.84) = 1:27.44
FMC: 42



Spoiler



*Scramble *U2 L2 B2 U L D2 R2 U D' R' F U2 F D2 F2 B' U2 F B2 L2 U2

Inverse:
B2 (premove for 2x2x3)





Spoiler




(inverse scramble)
L U' * D L *R'* *F* ** R2 F2 U2 F B2 (pseudo 2x2x3)
R *D'* *** R' D (F2L-1)
F D' F' D R2 (EO+AUF)

Insertions
* [L' F2 B2 R, B] (hadn't time to look for a better one)
** [*F'* *R2* F, L2] (3 moves cancel)
*** [*D* F D', B'] (2 moves cancel)

*Solution *B2 R2 D' F D F' D' R B' D F D' B D F' R' B2 F' U2 F2 R2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R' L' D' B L' F2 B2 R B' R' B2 F2 L U L'



Megaminx: 5:07.89, (5:53.72), 4:38.05, (3:41.17), 4:03.35 = 4:36.43 // My first megaminx solves in three months 
Pyraminx: (15.87), (5.91), 8.86, 6.53, 7.67 = 7.69
Skewb: 12.32, 9.55, (14.96), (5.34), 9.99 = 10.62
Square-1: 32.37, (28.63), (DNF), 31.70, 35.70 = 33.26


----------



## the super cuber (May 9, 2017)

MBLD: 38/40 57:53 // Nice attempt


----------



## 1973486 (May 9, 2017)

5 parities in Sq1 might submit later this week if no one beats it 

Surely "D' D" in a Skewb scramble isn't right?


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 9, 2017)

*2x2 : *3.14, (3.65), 3.55, (1.82), 3.55 = *3.41
3x3: *(12.05), 10.88, 10.26, (9.50), 11.83 = *10.99
6x6： *(3:17.54), 3:09.67, 3:08.71, (3:08.55), 3:09.98 = *3:09.45* * 
2BLD: *DNF, 19.31, 18.00 = *18.00
OH: *(16.32), (27.50), 16.91, 18.33, 19.80 = *18.35
Megaminx: *59.81, (51.30), (1:04.47), 58.79, 55.03 = *57.88
Square-1: *(15.68), (23.83), 17.66, 20.00, 17.96 = *18.54*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 9, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Surely "D' D" in a Skewb scramble isn't right?



Known error . On the error list.


----------



## One Wheel (May 9, 2017)

*6x6x6*: 5:51.95, (6:21.89), 5:58.44, (5:48.25), 6:09.72 = *6:00.04

Megaminx*: 3:06.34, (3:47.71), 3:22.34, 3:32.62, (3:00.61) = *3:20.44

7x7x7*: (10:36.95), 10:06.44, 10:33.25, 10:25.62, (9:54.52) = *10:21.77

2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:44.77*; 14.80, 33.86, 1:38.99, 3:16.59, 6:00.52


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 10, 2017)

Clock: 6.55, (6.23), 7.16, 6.84, (8.93) = 6.85
2x2: 3.63, (4.84), 3.12 (2.87), 3.77 = 3.51
3x3: 11.17, 10.41, (1.89), 10.60, (9.65) = 10.73
Kilo: 21.93, 15.00, 21.58, (14.26), (DNF[18.70]) = 19.50 //new kilo 
Pyra: 4.48, (4.21), (7.94), 5.03, 7.33 = 5.61
Squan: 24.15, 22.80, (34.59), 30.28, (21.95) = 25.74 //new squan
Skewb: 6.66, (11.67), 7.28, 11.62, (4.59) = 8.52
Mega: 1:03.66, (1:06.63), (54.37), 1:01.20, 59.28 = 1:01.38 //Nice!!
Mini Guildford: 5:02.78[2-2.84, P-6.15, C-10.49, M-1:12.61, 4-45.45, 5-1:26.40, OH-25.67, Sk-14.43, 3-13.24, Sq-25.45]
MTS: 37.01, (30.43), 31.52, 30.63, (49.02) = 33.05
OH: 21.93, (22.94), 20.33, 16.55, (15.29) = 19.60
FMC: 26 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 L2 B2 U L D2 R2 U D' R' F U2 F D2 F2 B' U2 F B2 L2 U2
EO: U2 D2 B (3/3)
2 Pairs: R' (1/4)
2x2x3: U' R L' B2 D B2 (6/10)
On Inverse:
F2L-1: U R U' R' (4/14)
AB4C: U2 L' U' L (4/18)
Skeleton: U2 D2 B R' U' R L' B2 @ D B2 L' U L U2 R U R' U'

Insert at @:B' . U B D B' U' B D' (8/26)
Insert at .: F' U B U' F U B' U' (8/34)

Cancellations: @: B2 B' = B -1, B D' D B2 = B' -3
Cancellations: .: B' U' U B = -4
34-8 = 26

Solution: U2 D2 B R' U' R L' B F' U B U' F U D B' U' B' L' U L U2 R U R' U'

Also found this that looks super cool and with insertion finder has 10 moves cancelled!
EO: U2 D2 B (3/3)
2 Pairs: R' (1/4)
Finish Bar: L U' F2 (3/7)
1x2x2: U' R U (3/10)
1x2x2 2: R2 L' U' L U2 (5/15)
AB4C: L2 U R' U L' U' (6/21)

Skeleton: U2 D2 B R' L @ U' F2 U' R U R2 L' U' L U2 L2 U R' U L' U'.
Insert at @: L2 U' R U L2 U' R' U (8/29)
Insert at .: U L U' R' U L' U' R (8/37) (had 4 different options).
Cancellations: @: L L2 = L' -1, U U' = -2
Cancellations: .: R' U R' U' U L U' R' = R2 -7
37-10 = 27 HTM.


----------



## Torch (May 10, 2017)

2x2: 5.51, 3.04, 4.43, 3.43, 3.67 = 3.84
3x3: (13.38), 12.45, (11.36), 11.94, 13.17
4x4: 49.65, (44.01), 44.33, 50.93, (1:02.54) = 48.30
Pyra: 4.19, 4.70, (5.55), (3.51), 4.88 = 4.59
OH: 21.69, 20.71, 22.22, (24.18), (16.63) = 21.54
SQ-1: 31.45, 34.27, (23.15), (44.46), 38.85 = 34.86


----------



## arbivara (May 11, 2017)

2x2x2: 10.21 9.74 (11.58) (8.23) 8.32 = *9.42* // Third solve was fun (went for Guimond on it)
3x3x3: (32.61) 30.34 32.25 (26.65) 28.36 = *30.32* // bad
4x4x4: 4:10.57 3:56.76 4:06.56 (3:54.43) (6:56.87) = *4:04.62* // need to practice more
2BLD: 2:06.70 (DNF) (2:30.21) = *2:06.70* // meh
OH: (41.10) (58.90) 52.64 41.16 52.93 = *48.91* // two great singles
FM: *35* // full solution in spoiler bellow
Pyraminx: (10.63) 14.19 21.72 20.52 (22.89) = *18.81* // ok
Skewb: (32.77) (1:02.60) 39.08 45.47 48.41 = *44.32* // pretty bad



Spoiler: FMC



L2 R2 F' // EO + PAIR
D' R' D' // pseudo 2X2X2 + PAIR
(R') // 2X2X2 + PAIR
L' U2 F2 U L2 F2 // F2L-2
R U R'* // F2L-1
U2 L U L' U [email protected] U' L' U2 // AB4C
insertions:
* - R D' R' U2 R D R' U2 // solves a corner
@ - R D2 R' U' R D2 R' U // solves all remaining corners
Final solution:
L2 R2 F' D' R' D' L' U2 F2 U L2 F2 R U D' R' U2 R D R' L U L' U L R D2 R' U' R D2 R' L' U2 R


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 11, 2017)

MBLD: 14/20 56:49.54 //fail
4BLD: 1.DNF 2.DNF 3. 3:32.09 = 3:32.09 //PB by 0.27 sec yay
3BLD: 1. 43.88 2.DNF 3.DNF
2BLD: 16.15, 14.88, 19.99 = best 14.88, mean 17.01
5BLD: 8:19.59, DNF(8:34.87), 11:10.05 //PB Single. At the last solve had 3:50 pause.
6BLD: DNF(23:51.70)
7BLD: DNF(41:14.95)

2x2:
1. 4.09 2. 5.00 3. (5.10) 4. (3.13) 5. 3.78 = 4.30
3x3:
1. (15.79) 2. 13.83 3. 14.16 4. (10.41) 5. 15.28 = 14.43 //4th sramble is nice
4x4:
1. (1:37.31) 2. 1:19.70 3. 1:19.38 4. (1:07.24) 5. 1:11.47 = 1:16.85
5x5:
1. 2:18.56 2. 2:29.16 3. 2:11.73 4. (2:32.31) 5. (2:08.23) = 2:19.82
6x6:
1. 4:37.91 2. (5:32.29) 3. (4:15.51) 4. 4:19.87 5. 4:45.72 = 4:34.51
7x7
1. 7:16.85 2. 7:40.48 3. 4. 5.
OH:
1. (32.44) 2. 25.93 3. 29.50 4. 32.27 5. (25.72) = 29.24

2-4 relay: 1.40:55
2-5 relay: 4:03.51
2-6 relay: 9:24.43
Clock:
1. 33.21 2. 28.37 3. 33.56 4. (25.70) 5. (36.85) = 31.72


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 11, 2017)

2x2: 5.60, (8.26), 5.38, (3.19), 4.26 = 5.08
3x3: (16.34), 14.46, 15.72, (13.58), 14.66 = 14.95
4x4: 52.35, 52.85, 56.18, (57.48), (52.00) = 53.79
5x5: (1:43.38), 1:56.01, 1:48.61, 1:51.49, (2:07.91) = 1:52.04
6x6: (3:06.38), 3:24.59, 3:17.45, (3:46.33), 3:27.29 = 3:23.11
7x7: (5:02.39), 5:08.49, 5:06.29, (5:15.93), 5:10.40 = 5:08.39
2x2 BLD: 46.38, DNF, 28.16 = 28.16
3x3 BLD: 2:02.83, (2:00.64), 2:25.34 = 2:00.64
4x4 BLD: 9:15.28, (9:09.39), DNF = 9:09.39
5x5 BLD: DNF, 22:29.41, DNS = 22:29.41
Multi BLD: 8/10 (49:06)
3x3 OH: 23.20, 32.38, 28.19, 24.66, 26.15 = 26.33
3x3 WF: 1:11.97, (1:22.32), 1:12.37, (1:05.58), 1:11.34 = 1:11.89 
3x3 MTS: 1:14.81, 1:02.05, 1:13.86, 1:11.45, 1:09.65 = 1:11.66
FMC: 36


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble : U2 L2 B2 U L D2 R2 U D' R' F U2 F D2 F2 B' U2 F B2 L2 U2


Inverse: F, R2, F2, L2, B, U', B2 // 2X2X2
Switch: R2, F, U', R // 2X2X3
SWITCH: F2, U2, F, U' // F2L-3
U, L', U', L, F, U, L', U' L2, F, L', F // Finish Edges

SKELETON: R2 F U' R F' L F' L2 U L U' F' L' U L F' U2 F2 B2 U B' L2 F2* R2 F'

* F2, L', B, L, F2, L', B', L+
+ L', D', R, D, L, D' R', D

SOLUTION: R2 F U' R F' L F' L2 U L U' F' L' U L F' U2 F2 B2 U B' L B L F2 L' B' D' R D L D' R' D R2 F'
COUNT: 36


2-4 Relay: 1:30.91
2-5 Relay: 3:23.29
2-6 Relay: 6:47.37
2-7 Relay: 12:34.17
Mini Guildford: 6:37.98
Clock: 16.94, (15.18), 15.54, 16.83, (17.10) = 16.44
Kilominx: (31.61), 37.26, (43.36), 37.85, 35.96 = 37.02
Megaminx: 1:24.06, (1:29.53), 1:23.43, (1:21.32), 1:27.06 = 1:24.85
Pyraminx: 5.50, 4.94, (7.31), (4.36), 6.04 = 5.49
Square-1: 31.20, (38.37), (26.07), 29.22, 30.55 = 30.32
Skewb: 7.37, 10.40, 9.68, 14.37, 9.91 = 10.00


----------



## CornerCutter (May 11, 2017)

*2x2: 5.84*
1. 5.97 
2. 6.12 
3. 5.42 
4. (3.67) 
5. (6.61) 

*3x3: 15.73*
1. 15.20 
2. (16.58) 
3. 16.10 
4. 15.88 
5. (14.75) 

*4x4: 
5x5:
3x3OH:
2-4 Relay:
Pyraminx:
Skewb:*


----------



## Parvizal (May 11, 2017)

2x2: (14.468), 14.339, 12.489, (7.032), 13.770 = *13.552*
3x3: 28.895, (36.049), 31.517, (25.092), 29.675 = *30.029 *// bad
4x4: 2:50.982, 2:54.589, (3:23.519), (2:36.735), 2:37.625 = *2:52.690* // I got OLL parody every single solve...
2-4 Relay: *4:19.476 *// double parody...
Pyraminx: (10.929), 17.728, 16.978, (DNF), 15.120 = *16.609*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 11, 2017)

2x2: 5.82, (6.05), 5.19, (3.84), 3.97 = 4.99
4x4: 56.74, (51.25) 56.99, 52.33 (59.95) = 55.35


----------



## FireCuber (May 12, 2017)

*2x2: 12.95
*
1. 11.98 
2. (16.03) 
3. (10.30) 
4. 13.13 
5. 13.72


----------



## DuLe (May 13, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *41*



Spoiler: Solution



*L' U' B2 U2 R F D2 L' D' L D' L' F D F' R2 U' B D' B' D B' U R2 D F' D F D2 L D' L' D' L' F' L D' F2 D L2 F'*

L' U' B2 U2 R // 2x2x2
Premoves: L2 F'
F _L'_ // 2x2x3
Inverse:
D' F2 D L' F L // F2L-1
D L D L' D2 F' D' F D' // F2L
Normal:
_L_ D2 L' D' L D' L' // OLL
F D F' R2 U' B D' B' D B' U R2 // PLL


----------



## 1973486 (May 13, 2017)

Square-1: 12.92, (14.67), 14.02, (12.43), 13.55 = 13.50

Since no one beat it... I have a QiYi again now so I maybe should have waited


----------



## Keroma12 (May 15, 2017)

I'm still alive

Multi-BLD: 14/20 in 60:00
The last 3 cubes went over the hour, but 2 were DNFs anyway, so 15/20 in 61:57. First unofficial attempt in over a month (been busy) so the first set of 6 to memo was very very slow. Two errors were incorrectly executing corner comms (first time (partially) using them in multi), one letter pair recalled incorrectly, one forgotten memo, and one twisted corner from the scramble. Still very happy, because none of my usual errors, and the comm errors will go away with time.


----------



## tx789 (May 15, 2017)

Square 1 20.63 15.66 20.72 26.35 29.46


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 15, 2017)

MBLD: 27/40 1:00:00


----------



## RyuKagamine (May 15, 2017)

3x3x3 Blindfolded: 5:41.56 DNS DNS = 5:41.56


----------



## Alea (May 15, 2017)

*2x2:* (5.74), (10.70), 9.23, 7.87, 7.06 => *8.06
3x3:* 18.14, (15.74), (22.87), 15.77, 20.91=>*18.28
4x4:* 1:12.41, (1:06.36), (1:19.88), 1:16.02, 1:19.05=> *1:15.83
5x5:* (2:32.36), 2:32.05, 2:31.86, 2:17.75, (2:03.30)=> *2:27.22
6x6:* 4:18.51, (5:16.57), 5:15.30, 4:43.56, (3:54.58)=> *4:45.79
7x7:* 7:51.54, 8:09.90, 7:46.58, 7:26.79, (7:23.94)=>*7:41.64
2BLD:* DNF(1:04.09), DNF(1:11.47), DNF(2:15.40)=> *DNF
3BLD:* DNF(6:34.19), DNF(6:05.72), DNF(7:59.74)=> *DNF
MBLD: 0/2 (11:17.48)
OH:* 30.36, (33.55), (28.08), 31.04, 31.94=> *31.12
Feet:* 3:33.06, (6:41.74), 4:42.31, (3:24.39), 5:04.20 =>*4:26.53
MTS: *(1:45.01), 2:38.96, (DNF), 2:35.35, 2:10.16 =>*2:28.16
FMC: 30 moves*


Spoiler: Solution



U F D F' R D2 R B' L' B' U' B' R' U' -> cross -1+ one pair
F U F U2 L U2 L' -> insert last pairs #multisloting is life
R2 D B' U B U' B D' R2 -> PLL


*Relay 2-4: 1:51.82
Relay 2-5: 4:22.66
Relay 2-6: 9:37.71
Relay 2-7: 15:51.81
Kilo:* 1:18.54, (1:03.04), 1:13.41, (1:19.99), 1:16.38=> *1:16.12
Mega:* (2:13.99), 1:53.31, 2:06.79, 2:06.30, (1:49.38)=> *2:02.14
Pyra:* 11.48, (8.76), 14.47, 10.74, (15.68)=> *12.23
SQ-1:* (1:41.82), 2:10.46, (4:12.79), 2:07.39, 2:57.45 =>*2:25.11
Skewb: *(11.20), (15.66), 14.71, 11.80, 14.66=> *13.73*


----------



## Bogdan (May 15, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 5.79, (7.28), 5.33, (3.14), 5.71-> *5.61
3x3x3:* 15.09, (14.09), 16.26, (19.55), 14.27-> *15.21
4x4x4:* 1:17.08, 1:16.55, (1:29.03), 1:21.93, (57.40)-> *1:18.52
5x5x5:* (DNF), 2:25.82, 2:33.79, (2:22.05), 2:36.71-> *2:32.11
3x3x3OH:* 35.37, (36.68), (24.38), 27.36, 30.36-> *31.03
234*-> *1:51.22
2345*-> *4:43.34
sq-1:* 51.49, 40.28, (59.86), (39.21), 53.92-> *48.56
skewb:* 8.58, 8.51, (10.82), 8.65, (7.86)-> *8.58
FMC:* 34 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D' R2 U' R2 U2 R' L' U R2 D F' B' R B L B' R' B L2 D L' D2 F2 L D L' D2 L' D' L D' L' D2 L

D' R2 U' R2 U2 R' L' U R2 //2x2x2
D F' L2 //2x2x3
L D L' D2 F2 //f2l-1
L D L' D2 L' D' L D' L' D2 L //all but 3 corners

skeleton: D' R2 U' R2 U2 R' L' U R2 D F' * L' D L' D2 F2 L D L' D2 L' D' L D' L' D2 L

insertion: * B' R B L B' R' B L' (1 move canceled)


----------



## Jon Persson (May 15, 2017)

3x3: 26.519, 27.856, 25.155, (29.338), (22.772) = 26.510


----------



## sqAree (May 15, 2017)

*2x2:* (7.81), 5.59, 4.28, (2.45), 4.96 = *4.95
3x3:* 14.64, (15.54), 14.39, (13.07), 15.41 = *14.82
4x4:* 1:04.37, (48.69), 1:04.47, 1:01.62, (1:24.32) = *1:03.49* //pb single
*7x7:* (10:26.55), 8:58.49, (8:50.99), 9:29.23, 9:57.30 = *9:28.34* //pb average and single
*2BLD:* DNF(48.18), 49.14, 55.21 = *49.14
3BLD:* 2:56.83, DNF(2:52.59), 2:58.28 = *2:56.83
OH:* 23.54, (37.22), 23.36, 25.10, (20.08) = *24.00* //the 37 was a 14, then I screwed up U perm
*2-4:* *1:53.50
Clock:* (22.22), 17.80, 18.34, (15.40), 17.45 = *17.87* //pb average and single
*Kilo:* 2:25.17, (2:46.90), (1:41.87), 2:13.28, 1:51.24 = *2:09.90
Pyra:* (17.75), 9.33, 8.32, (8.12), 8.24 = *8.63
SQ-1:* (53.47), 1:27.11, 59.00, 1:12.02, (1:37.33) = *1:12.71* //pb average
*Skewb:* (1:02.25), 38.41, 29.75, (10.78), 27.34 = *31.84* //pb single


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 16, 2017)

Results for week 19: congrats to Christopher, bacyril and Gregory A

*2x2x2*(20)

 3.32 FastCubeMaster
 3.41 Isaac Lai
 3.51 Jaysammey777
 3.84 Torch
 4.29 Gregory Alekseev
 4.94 sqAree
 4.99 Ordway Persyn
 5.08 Christopher Cabrera
 5.14 bacyril
 5.60 T1_M0
 5.61 Bogdan
 5.84 CornerCutter
 8.05 Alea
 8.96 bubbagrub
 9.42 arbivara
 10.34 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10.97 Lili Martin
 12.94 FireCuber
 13.53 Parvizal
 17.40 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(21)

 10.22 Jaysammey777
 10.40 FastCubeMaster
 10.99 Isaac Lai
 12.52 Torch
 14.42 Gregory Alekseev
 14.71 bacyril
 14.81 sqAree
 14.95 Christopher Cabrera
 15.21 Bogdan
 15.73 CornerCutter
 18.27 Alea
 18.79 T1_M0
 19.83 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.93 muchacho
 22.47 bubbagrub
 24.25 Mike Hughey
 26.50 Jon Persson
 30.02 Parvizal
 30.32 arbivara
 33.64 MatsBergsten
 36.94 Lili Martin
*4x4x4*(14)

 48.30 Torch
 50.37 bacyril
 53.79 Christopher Cabrera
 55.35 Ordway Persyn
 1:03.49 sqAree
 1:15.83 Alea
 1:16.85 Gregory Alekseev
 1:18.52 Bogdan
 1:22.83 T1_M0
 1:32.07 bubbagrub
 2:00.12 Lili Martin
 2:26.52 MatsBergsten
 2:47.73 Parvizal
 4:04.63 arbivara
*5x5x5*(8)

 1:34.53 bacyril
 1:37.67 FastCubeMaster
 1:52.04 Christopher Cabrera
 2:19.82 Gregory Alekseev
 2:27.22 Alea
 2:32.11 Bogdan
 3:33.35 T1_M0
 3:42.32 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:48.90 bacyril
 3:09.45 Isaac Lai
 3:23.11 Christopher Cabrera
 4:34.50 Gregory Alekseev
 4:45.79 Alea
 6:00.04 One Wheel
 7:48.20 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 3:58.44 bacyril
 5:08.39 Christopher Cabrera
 7:41.64 Alea
 9:28.34 sqAree
10:21.77 One Wheel
12:21.67 MatsBergsten
 DNF Gregory Alekseev
*3x3 one handed*(12)

 18.35 Isaac Lai
 19.60 Jaysammey777
 21.54 Torch
 24.00 sqAree
 26.33 Christopher Cabrera
 31.03 Bogdan
 31.11 Alea
 39.31 bacyril
 41.04 T1_M0
 43.36 bubbagrub
 43.87 Deri Nata Wijaya
 48.91 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:11.89 Christopher Cabrera
 1:40.64 bubbagrub
 4:26.52 Alea
 6:44.63 bacyril
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 14.88 Gregory Alekseev
 18.00 Isaac Lai
 24.99 MatsBergsten
 27.94 T1_M0
 28.16 Christopher Cabrera
 42.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
 48.39 bacyril
 49.14 sqAree
 1:02.63 bubbagrub
 2:06.70 arbivara
 DNF Alea
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 43.88 Gregory Alekseev
 1:12.97 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:17.25 MatsBergsten
 1:17.65 Mike Hughey
 1:36.92 T1_M0
 2:00.64 Christopher Cabrera
 2:15.44 bacyril
 2:56.83 sqAree
 3:47.86 bubbagrub
 5:41.56 RyuKagamine
10:07.57 Jacck
 DNF Alea
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:32.09 Gregory Alekseev
 7:00.71 MatsBergsten
 9:09.39 Christopher Cabrera
12:33.47 Deri Nata Wijaya
12:41.23 T1_M0
13:14.00 bacyril
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:19.59 Gregory Alekseev
16:16.00 MatsBergsten
22:29.41 Christopher Cabrera
35:32.00 bacyril
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Gregory Alekseev
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Gregory Alekseev
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

38/40 (57:53)  the super cuber
27/40 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
13/15 (59:11)  Deri Nata Wijaya
14/20 (56:49)  Gregory Alekseev
14/20 (60:00)  Keroma12
8/10 (46:46)  MatsBergsten
8/10 (49:06)  Christopher Cabrera
6/8 (54:55)  T1_M0
2/2 ( 8:11)  bacyril
0/2 (11:17)  Alea
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 33.05 Jaysammey777
 43.57 bacyril
 1:11.65 Christopher Cabrera
 1:27.44 T1_M0
 2:28.16 Alea
*2-3-4 Relay*(8)

 1:29.61 bacyril
 1:30.91 Christopher Cabrera
 1:40.55 Gregory Alekseev
 1:51.22 Bogdan
 1:51.82 Alea
 1:53.50 sqAree
 2:08.29 T1_M0
 4:19.47 Parvizal
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 3:07.33 bacyril
 3:23.29 Christopher Cabrera
 4:03.51 Gregory Alekseev
 4:22.66 Alea
 4:43.34 Bogdan
 5:52.21 T1_M0
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(5)

 5:54.31 bacyril
 6:47.37 Christopher Cabrera
 9:24.43 Gregory Alekseev
 9:37.71 Alea
11:44.77 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(3)

 9:32.04 bacyril
12:34.17 Christopher Cabrera
15:51.81 Alea
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 5:02.78 Jaysammey777
 6:16.81 bacyril
 6:37.98 Christopher Cabrera
*Kilominx*(5)

 19.50 Jaysammey777
 37.02 Christopher Cabrera
 41.27 bacyril
 1:16.11 Alea
 2:09.90 sqAree
*Skewb*(11)

 7.52 bacyril
 7.98 bubbagrub
 8.52 Jaysammey777
 8.58 Bogdan
 10.00 Christopher Cabrera
 10.62 T1_M0
 11.25 Lili Martin
 13.72 Alea
 29.62 MatsBergsten
 31.83 sqAree
 44.32 arbivara
*Clock*(6)

 6.85 Jaysammey777
 14.66 bacyril
 16.44 Christopher Cabrera
 17.86 sqAree
 31.71 Gregory Alekseev
 41.48 Lili Martin
*Pyraminx*(10)

 4.59 Torch
 5.49 Christopher Cabrera
 5.61 Jaysammey777
 5.73 bacyril
 7.69 T1_M0
 8.63 sqAree
 12.23 Alea
 16.60 Parvizal
 18.81 arbivara
 24.44 Lili Martin
*Megaminx*(7)

 57.88 Isaac Lai
 1:01.38 Jaysammey777
 1:24.85 Christopher Cabrera
 1:29.31 bacyril
 2:02.13 Alea
 3:20.43 One Wheel
 4:36.43 T1_M0
*Square-1*(12)

 13.50 1973486
 18.54 Isaac Lai
 22.57 tx789
 22.86 bacyril
 25.74 Jaysammey777
 30.32 Christopher Cabrera
 33.26 T1_M0
 34.86 Torch
 48.56 Bogdan
 1:12.71 sqAree
 2:00.31 Lili Martin
 2:25.10 Alea
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

26 Jaysammey777
27 bubbagrub
30 Alea
34 Bogdan
35 arbivara
36 Christopher Cabrera
41 DuLe
42 T1_M0

*Contest results*

282 Christopher Cabrera
254 bacyril
220 Gregory Alekseev
169 Alea
161 T1_M0
150 Jaysammey777
132 MatsBergsten
120 sqAree
110 Isaac Lai
102 Bogdan
94 Deri Nata Wijaya
93 Torch
85 bubbagrub
57 FastCubeMaster
49 arbivara
36 Lili Martin
36 the super cuber
35 kamilprzyb
32 Keroma12
31 Ordway Persyn
29 One Wheel
26 CornerCutter
25 Parvizal
23 Mike Hughey
16 1973486
14 tx789
12 DuLe
11 muchacho
8 RyuKagamine
8 Jon Persson
7 Jacck
5 FireCuber


----------



## CornerCutter (May 16, 2017)

Didn't have time to do the others. 

@MatsBergsten the next few weeks might be fun.


----------



## Alea (May 16, 2017)

Hey, I think all my relay results have been forgotten in the point counting.
(Did I do a mistake in the way to write them?)


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 17, 2017)

Alea said:


> Hey, I think all my relay results have been forgotten in the point counting.
> (Did I do a mistake in the way to write them?)


Oh, rather my mistake (or my programs). Please write "Relay" after 2-4, 2-5 ... or not at all.
Sorry, fixed it now, you rose almost to the podium .


----------



## Alea (May 17, 2017)

Alright!
And thank you 
Was the first time since a while that I was doing all my events, I'm happy to see it was worth!


----------

